
Amazon HQ2 Skeptics Hope to Derail Arlington Incentives - protomyth
https://www.bizjournals.com/washington/news/2019/02/19/amazon-skeptics-hope-to-derail-arlington.html?ana=wtop_bd
======
rplst8
Honestly, traffic is already bad enough around here and good tech talent is
really hard to find. I hope it doesn't happen.

